
iOS Exploits Used by CIA - kushti
https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_13205587.html
======
artursapek
I wonder if this is the first time Apple is seeing these

~~~
alphabettsy
Since some were used for jailbreak on old versions probably not all of them.
The others though..

